# Size of first guide on Ocean Master 12' heaver?



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone know what size the first guide (from the reel seat) is on an Ocean Master 12' heaver? Thinking of converting to a low reel setup and was going to add a guide to reduce the distance from reel to first guide. Thanks in advance. Chris.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

30


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks. Chris.


----------

